# I'm proud of being (your nationality)



## ilocas2

Hello, how do you say this sentence in your language? Thanks

English: for example: I'm proud of being American.

Czech: Jsem hrdý na to, že jsem Čech.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:

«Είμαι (υ)περήφανος* που είμαι Έλληνας» «είμαι (υ)περήφανη που είμαι Ελληνίδα»
/'ime (i)pe'rifanos pu 'ime 'elinas/ (masc.) /'ime (i)pe'rifani pu 'ime eli'niða/ (fem.)

*Adj. «(υ)περήφανος, (υ)περήφανη, (υ)περήφανο» (often the upsilon is omitted) /(i)pe'rifanos (i)pe'rifani (i)pe'rifano/ (masc. fem. neut.) a Classical adj. «ὑπερήφανος, -ος, -ον» hŭpĕ'rēpʰānŏs, hŭpĕ'rēpʰānŏs, hŭpĕ'rēpʰānŏn (masc. fem. neut.) --> _proud, splendid, presumptuous_


----------



## OneStroke

Chinese
作為中國人，我感到十分自豪。
作为中国人，我感到十分自豪。
Zuòwéi Zhōngguó rén, wǒ gǎn dào shífēn zìháo.


----------



## Gavril

ilocas2 said:


> Hello, how do you say this sentence in your language? Thanks
> 
> English: for example: I'm proud of being American.



Just FYI, I think that US English speakers would be more likely to say,_

I'm proud to be an American._


----------



## tFighterPilot

אני גאה להיות ישראלי /aní ge'é lihiyót yisra'éli/ I'm proud to be Israeli\an Israeli (nouns and adjectives tend to be the same in Hebrew)


----------



## kirahvi

In Finnish:

Olen ylpeä suomalaisuudestani. Lit: I'm proud of my "Finnishness".


----------



## snoopymanatee

*In Turkish:*

"_Türk olmaktan gurur duyuyorum._"

or in a more nationalist way we say:

"_Ne mutlu Türküm diyene!_"

which means "_Happy is a man who says I am a Turk!_" or "_Cheers to whoever that considers himself a Turk!_".


----------



## LilianaB

Didziuojousi kad esu lietuve/lietuvis (man), didziuojousi kad esu amerikiete, lietuviu kilmes. Proud to be Lithuanian (man, woman). Proud to be American of Lithuanian descent.


----------



## xmarabout

Je suis fier d'être belge : I'm proud of being Belgian.


----------



## Montesacro

Sono fiero d'essere italiano: I'm proud of being Italian.


----------



## Encolpius

Believe it or not it's a rather difficult task to translate it into Hungarian. (No kidding) The Czech sentences sounds quite normal to me. 

*magyar*: Büszke vagyok rá, hogy magyar vagyok. [but it sounds a little bit unnatural to me]


----------



## ahmedcowon

*In Egy. Arabic:*

أنا فخور إني مصري /ana fakhoor inni masri/ I'm proud that I'm Egyptian


----------



## Grefsen

Norwegian:

*Jeg er stolt over å være nordmann. 
*
_I'm proud of being a Norwegian.
_
The following is more appropriate for me:

*Jeg er stolt over å være norsk-amerikaner.  

*_I'm proud of being a Norwegian-American._


----------



## Gavril

Welsh:

_Rydw i'n falch fy mod i'n Gymro/Gymraes_

Literally, "I am proud of being a Welshman/Welshwoman."


----------



## Jeki

Serbian: 
Поносим се што сам Србин (m.)/Српкиња (f.).
Ponosim se što sam Srbin/Srpkinja.
I am proud of being Serb.


----------



## Diogo01

In Portuguese, if you're a man, you say:
Tenho orgulho em português!

If you are a woman, you say:
Tenho orgulho em ser portuguesa!


----------



## Sempervirens

Montesacro said:


> Sono fiero d'essere italiano: I'm proud of being Italian.



Aggiungo anche quest'altra frase:

Sono orgoglioso di essere Italiano.

S.V


----------



## ThomasK

*Ik ben (er) fier (op) Belg te zijn/ Nederlander. *
I am proud (of it) to be Belgian/ Dutch.


----------



## 123xyz

Macedonian:

Се гордеам со тоа што сум Македонец.
I pride myself on the fact that I'm Macedonian.

Горд сум што сум Македонец.
I'm proud that I'm Macedonian.


----------



## SuperXW

OneStroke said:


> Chinese
> 作為中國人，我感到十分自豪。
> 作为中国人，我感到十分自豪。
> Zuòwéi Zhōngguó rén, wǒ gǎn dào shífēn zìháo.


Remark: The structure of this Chinese sentence is quite different from the English one, as it's almost impossible to keep the structure when translating it into Chinese.
The Chinese sentence literally means: "As Chinese, I feel very proud."


----------



## izayoi

In Catalan:
Estic orgullosa de ser catalana. (Feminine)
Estic orgullós de ser català. (Masculine)


----------



## SuperXW

izayoi said:


> In Catalan:
> Estic orgullosa de ser catalana. (Feminine)
> Estic orgullós de ser català. (Masculine)


Hi, forgive me for having no knowledge about Catalan. What is the difference between feminine and masculine style?


----------



## Dymn

SuperXW said:


> Hi, forgive me for having no knowledge about Catalan. What is the difference between feminine and masculine style?


If you're a man you say _orgullós_ and _català_, if you're a woman you say _orgullosa_ and _catalana_. This happens in many European languages, Romance ones included.


----------



## Peripes

In Spanish:

Estoy orgulloso de ser peruano. (m)
Estoy orgullosa de ser peruana. (f)


----------



## amikama

tFighterPilot said:


> אני גאה להיות ישראלי /aní ge'é lihiyót yisra'éli/ I'm proud to be Israeli\an Israeli (nouns and adjectives tend to be the same in Hebrew)


And if you're female:
אני גאה להיות ישראלית /aní ge'á lihiyót yisra'élit/


----------



## mataripis

Katimugang Tagalog: Kaluguran/Karangalan ko ang pagiging --------..


----------



## 810senior

In Japanese:

日本人であることを誇りに思う_ I'm proud of being Japanese_
Translit. nihonjin de aru koto o hokori ni omou


----------

